

How to Ask for a Raise - thrush
https://medium.com/@jocelyngoldfein/how-to-ask-for-a-raise-da34ee4ecd5a

======
thrush
Discovered through Jason Goldman's tweet:

    
    
      As someone who hates negotiating I found this really 
      good concrete advice for how to ask for a raise. 
      https://medium.com/p/da34ee4ecd5a 
    

Source:
[https://twitter.com/goldman/status/521030226596618240](https://twitter.com/goldman/status/521030226596618240)

